
eBay and Stripe to exit Facebook’s Libra cryptocurrency - lucasverra
https://www.ft.com/content/a3e952dc-ec5c-11e9-85f4-d00e5018f061
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/7BXyO](http://archive.is/7BXyO)

------
BitwiseFool
I'm glad Satoshi never asked for permission when making Bitcoin.

